
Mainstream Science on Intelligence - Arun2009
http://www.psychpage.com/learning/library/intell/mainstream.html
======
Arun2009
Here's the wikipedia article on this statement by experts:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainstream_Science_on_Intellig...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainstream_Science_on_Intelligence)

Quote:

> Mainstream Science on Intelligence was a public statement issued by a group
> of academic researchers in fields associated with intelligence testing that
> claimed to present those findings widely accepted in the expert community.
> It was originally published in the Wall Street Journal on December 13, 1994
> as a response to what the authors viewed as the inaccurate and misleading
> reports made by the media regarding academic consensus on the results of
> intelligence research in the wake of the appearance of The Bell Curve by
> Richard Herrnstein and Charles Murray earlier the same year.

